# Which grass like plant for low light



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking for a nice bottom plant like grass that will fill the bottom (or part of it) of the tank, not need CO2, and lighting would be low to medium. It would be for a 75G tank

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

you're looking for dwarf hairgrass then 

*Eleocharis Parvula *

or

*Eleocharis Acicularis*


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Pygmy chain sword (Echinodorus tenellus) is easy to grow and doesn't require a lot of light.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

both are great options. At bei mentioned, those two are the go to for grass like effect (more narrow) and e tenellus is a bith thicker. I have all of the above available if you want and also dwarf SAg if u wanted something thicker.


----------

